# Patella Luxation Question



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Because there is evidence that this condition is at least in part genetic, *dogs diagnosed with patellar luxation should not be bred*. ... 
Condition break down- luxating patella


----------



## Cajun Furry Friends (May 7, 2021)

Thank you, I was having issues finding an answer on that question. That article was helpful. Disappointing, but at least I now know.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Bless you for being so responsible!


----------



## Cajun Furry Friends (May 7, 2021)

Johanna said:


> Bless you for being so responsible!


Thanks, not gonna lie, it's hard. They are both Beatiful dogs. Oh well.


----------

